
Python: A Simple Step-by-Step SQLite Tutorial - driscollis
http://www.blog.pythonlibrary.org/2012/07/18/python-a-simple-step-by-step-sqlite-tutorial/
======
signalsignal
Is it possible to run python in a script like LUA runs in an iOS app? I think
myself it may be possible, but I don't see any examples.

~~~
yen223
If you mean you want to run Python scripts in an iOS app, there is no way. The
closest is to use an app called Python for iOS, but it can't execute .py
files.

